# north west reptile show



## snakedude2010 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi I live in Liverpool and I think collectively we should try to start a reptile show up in the North West. Even if it is tiny I think this would be a great start. There is a leisure centre in Knowsley called Halewood leisure centre it’s not too big but has a spacious hall and is close to Liverpool and there is a train station in Halewood about 10 minute walk to the leisure centre. 

I think as Knowsley is a small council it may go through if enough people push for it i wouldn’t expect may anti reptile protesters would be there Halewood is a small town outside Liverpool. 

Just an idea to get the ball rolling I think plenty of people up north would want this too. If we push and fight for it and join together i think it could be achievable. 

Any ideas. Think it may work I’m hopeful I’d love to see a show however small in the North West. Post up suggestions of places it could be held too i just gave an idea for a location as I have visited Halewood many times. 
:2thumb:


----------



## Fiw666 (Dec 13, 2008)

:2thumb:Agreed:2thumb:


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

this sounds like a good idea :2thumb:


----------



## snakedude2010 (Sep 11, 2010)

I think we really need too. Loads of people talk about doin it but I think we should actually try and set it up even if it is small it would still be great and it could help out local small time breeders plus im sure there are loads of people here in the North west who want one. 

if we decide on a place we can just as a group nag the local council to start this up. i think it would work. :2thumb:


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

snakedude2010 said:


> I think we really need too. Loads of people talk about doin it but I think we should actually try and set it up even if it is small it would still be great and it could help out local small time breeders plus im sure there are loads of people here in the North west who want one.
> 
> if we decide on a place we can just as a group nag the local council to start this up. i think it would work. :2thumb:


well if you can get a group of people together give me a shout, id be up for some nagging:lol2:


----------



## Silas (Aug 25, 2010)

A north west event would be great. I could get a few more people on board aswell :2thumb:


----------



## snakedude2010 (Sep 11, 2010)

great get as many people on board as possible we just need to decide on a location for the show to be held in and the council in charge. 

Im not 100 percent how to get this rolling so we need ideas too. i think if there is resistence by the council maybe get a petition sent to people and then send it to the council so they can see the support for this. 

spread the word though the more people that we can get to support this the better.


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

snakedude2010 said:


> great get as many people on board as possible we just need to decide on a location for the show to be held in and the council in charge.
> 
> Im not 100 percent how to get this rolling so we need ideas too. i think if there is resistence by the council maybe get a petition sent to people and then send it to the council so they can see the support for this.
> 
> spread the word though the more people that we can get to support this the better.


maybe if you ask a moderator, they might know how to go about this sort of thing?


----------



## snakedude2010 (Sep 11, 2010)

seanmackie said:


> maybe if you ask a moderator, they might know how to go about this sort of thing?


how would i contact a moderator. sorry new to this haha. :lol2:


----------



## stelibertine (Mar 12, 2009)

I think it's a great idea, a couple of people I know were trying to set one up in Runcorn a while ago


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

snakedude2010 said:


> how would i contact a moderator. sorry new to this haha. :lol2:


i dont know any personally, but if you check out some of the stickys that have been created by a moderator, i think the bumping sticky was created by a mod so maybe just have a look around on here. if you view peoples profiles, if they are a moderator, it will say under their user name. i couldnt suggest anyone in particular, but im sure if you contact one they will try their best to help you, or point you in the right derction to someone who can.


----------



## therattler (Oct 30, 2008)

i know a moderator but i think you will have to be carefull what you say to people, because the APA, aka the animal protection assosiation have lobied the council and Rodbaston college to have the reptile fair stopped at the college in November, they have been successfull in this because they said it was on ethical grounds and made the animal college look bad. If you go on their web page you can read about the next thing they are planning is to demonstrate at doncaster and to get Hamm stopped on cruelty grounds, i'm all for reptile meets do'nt get me wrong i hate these guys with a passion. so just becarefull who you tell


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

If it was done carefully and properly this would be brilliant since all other shows are too far away for me! :devil:


----------



## snakedude2010 (Sep 11, 2010)

I agree the apa is our biggest obstical here. We need to get on the good side of the council by saying this would help out small buisnesses who breed reptiles for a living. Plus its a great hobby to be involved in and it teaches us about very misunderstood animals that are vital to the environment and medical research. 

that is why i suggested halewood in knowsley council.They like new ideas introduced plus it has easy acess from liverpool and people who cannot drive could get the train to liverpool then one to halewood plus it is out the way and not in a major area. 

But i think if we come at this from a economic point of view that it will help out small buisnesses and we show that we do care about our animals we keep then i think we could do this. :2thumb: 

what do you guys think?

I have just been contacted by a moderator so its all good i will send them an e-mail and see if i can get in touch with the council and see their ideas on this.


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

snakedude2010 said:


> I agree the apa is our biggest obstical here. We need to get on the good side of the council by saying this would help out small buisnesses who breed reptiles for a living. Plus its a great hobby to be involved in and it teaches us about very misunderstood animals that are vital to the environment and medical research.
> 
> that is why i suggested halewood in knowsley council.They like new ideas introduced plus it has easy acess from liverpool and people who cannot drive could get the train to liverpool then one to halewood plus it is out the way and not in a major area.
> 
> ...


let us know how it goes :2thumb:


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I think you guys need to read a few of the other threads on here and have a look at the rules and guidlines set out by the existing reptile shows in the UK.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

pollywog said:


> I think you guys need to read a few of the other threads on here and have a look at the rules and guidlines set out by the existing reptile shows in the UK.


 
Totally agree on this i would take a look as this before considering putting on a reptile show 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ings/523188-shows-expos-law-fbh-position.html

If it was a invertebrate only show then it would be diffrent because they are not covered in the same way as vertebrates


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

xxstaggyxx said:


> Totally agree on this i would take a look as this before considering putting on a reptile show
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ings/523188-shows-expos-law-fbh-position.html
> 
> If it was a invertebrate only show then it would be diffrent because they are not covered in the same way as vertebrates


after having a quick read through that, it doesnt look like a show will be coming by us any time soon :bash:


----------



## snakedude2010 (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah ive read it too . However if we get the right people involved we could still maybe get this set up we need to do this as a group. Individuals wont make much head way but i think if we all try and push we could still have a good shot. Hey what have we got to loose? :no1:


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

snakedude2010 said:


> Yeah ive read it too . However if we get the right people involved we could still maybe get this set up we need to do this as a group. Individuals wont make much head way but i think if we all try and push we could still have a good shot. Hey what have we got to loose? :no1:


still worth a shot


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Get in contact with someone at the BHS. 
I'm sure they would be able to help!
I don't mind getting involved if I can help.


----------



## snakedude2010 (Sep 11, 2010)

i will try and get on top of it at the weekend had loads on this week. but yeah help would be great im not an expert at this i think we need to do this as a group rather than individuals. :2thumb:


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2009)

Id love it if there was a reptile show in liverpool or just outside!! Really want to go for one! just looked at train tickets for donny, and they are 30 odd to get there


----------



## Boelen (Sep 19, 2008)

Might be easiest to start this sort of thing by just getting a few people together from the likes of this forum and a few others, and having a meet in someones house like we do over on the dendroworld forum, if that takes off and more people get interested, then you've at least got a group of people together and chatting that can move it on. I think people take things to fast and end up getting overtaken by events which end up putting them off.
As far as I know if you have a meeting thats members only, and individuals selling surplus livestock then the anti's are on a hiding to nothing.
And the main traders could be invited to sell dry goods if you can find a place big enough to fit them.
The problem with people who want to stamp out this hobby is that they are just as able to travel to shows as you or I.....so locality is no barrier :devil:


----------



## snakedude2010 (Sep 11, 2010)

some good points. I would be up for that if anyone else would be? 

ive just been busy at college and such so i havent really got the time atm but i would be willing to help in any way i could. As im only 17 i havnt got much/any experience in this field i was hoping for people on here e.g breeders etc in the north west who think this would be a good idea to pull together and make this a group effort. I think as individuals we will get nowhere as a group we could really get somewhere : victory:


----------



## Rebell (Jun 29, 2010)

just thought id give this thread a nice little bump as i think its an amazing idea, im a little bit biased because i live in halewood like lol


----------



## Hoggy Love (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah i'd be up for this but i'm not very good at organising things though, i just like to turn up :lol2:


----------



## Rebell (Jun 29, 2010)

Hoggy Love said:


> Yeah i'd be up for this but i'm not very good at organising things though, i just like to turn up :lol2:


haha i know the feeling lol but ill do all i can but im not up to date on what needs to be done and such so id have to be told what i had to do lol;


----------



## JayW (Dec 14, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea. There is nothing up here in the North West to be fair. No decent stores (not that I know off anyway). So I think it would be great. Takes about 30 mins on train to Lime Street, depending on the train though and costs about £13 (I should know considering I was at Liverpool picking a T up the other month lol).


----------

